# [SOLVED] Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day,

Over the past few months my laptop has been randomly Crashing and freezing (this is the 3rd attempt to write this post tonight). It sometime happens whilst web browsing, watching videos through to the tv via hdmi cable, even whilst idoling on the desktop. It happens at random times but when it happens it normally happens again relatively soon (minutes to hours).

My Laptop - Asus N53Jq WIN 7 SP1 64 bit 8GB Ram Intel i7 CPU Q740 @ 1.73GHz (7 months old)

Anti Virus - AVG Free Ed 2011

Graphics - Nvidia GeForce GT 425 - 1GB

I have three drivers left that can/or still need to be updated, which I will get onto over the next 48 hours.
- Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
- Realteck High Definition Audio
- Bt-270 (dont know what that driver is for)

I have ran Prime 95 with no issues found.

The Hard disk had been scanned with Seagate Seatools previously.
Also had used the cmd prompt /chkdsk

I am yet to run memtest as I don't want to fiddle with things that I'm not 100% confident in doing. But I will get one of my mates to do it if I have to...

I also looked at the paging file, it was set to 'automatically manage', but I had set it to 0 and defragged then set it to 12000 (1.5x my Ram which is 8GB) and the max to 24000 (didnt know what to set the max to so i'll just double the initial page file size since space isn't an issue.

In the minidumps, most of them point to the cause NETIO.sys
Though ntkrnlmp.exe has popped up a couple of times...

I have attached 5x different mini dumps (the one dated on the 18th show ntkrnlmp.exe)


Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thank You In Advance,
Kris G.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

First of all, the 1.5 GB RAM size for paging file is a joke, and is an ancient algorithm for determining proper paging file size for back in the day when RAM was puny and needed a good paging file as a safety net in case things get ugly (which often did). Having it too low or nonexistent will also degrade performance. Set it to around 2GB.

It would be good to update those. You stated the crashdumps are relevant to network operations so the Atheros drivers would especially have something to do with it. The Bt-270 is the Asus bluetooth drivers.

Memtest is actually the least difficult utility to run. It is simply a "set and forget" utility and as soon as you boot up the PC with the Memtest USB stick or CD that you burned, it will get to work testing. Have it run at least 7 complete passes (usually takes an entire night).

Perusing the minidumps I noticed one of the minidumps reported corruption to the NETIO.sys image. Since it's off by a single bit, I have a feeling this may be overheating or voltage problems, or a CPU issue. Though you should still go for the memtest first. Also, when you did Prime95, how long did you run it? It should be around 9 hours, and run with Large FFTs or Blend.

You can check voltages and temps with HWInfo. Check "Sensors only" at startup.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Thank you for replying so promptly. It is greatly appreciated. 

Just as an update,
I have re-ran Prime 95 for 14 hours over night using 'blend' with no problems arising. And also had no issues with temperature with all cores sitting around 80 degrees C Max during the test. I have also finished updating ALL my drivers as of yesterday night. And am in the process of running memtest. I had also changed my paging file size like you recommended. 

So over the next couple days I'll let you know how memtest went. 

Thank you again


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Sure mate, awaiting to here how it goes. If you want, you can also do some temp/voltage logging with HWInfo and send us the logs (preferably one for idle and one for high load) so we can also give em a looksee.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok. I had left memtest running over night and currently it has completed 14 passes with no errors found. I will keep letting it run whilst I'm out. Then I'll do the logging you requested.

Please find & peruse attached HWInfo Logs, one whilst running prime95 & one whilst idle.
And after 19 passes on memtest with no errors I turned it off...

Kris.

On a side note, Asus had pointed out that one of their pre-installed programs 'Asus Data Security Manager' can cause conflicts (mainly with Kaspersky) and result in a BSOD, and recommended uninstalling it to resolve the issue. So I figure I'm willing to try anything, and uninstalled it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Hi - 

Did you run memtest86+ one stick at a time & alternate the slots?


Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.13.276 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 


*Remove uTorrent for now.*



```
[font=lucida console]
ElRawDsk.sys     Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
atikmpag.sys     Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
wanatw64.sys     Mon Apr 11 18:07:10 2005 (425AF50E)
[/font]
```
See if Driver Update available for ATI Video - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#atikmpag.sys 

Remove RawDisk - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ElRawDsk.sys 

Update or remove 2005 AOL - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#wanatw64.sys 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-15085-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 21:10:22.485 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:53:45.328
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+a59f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  Oblivion.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+a59f
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffff8c80`03bd4c88 00000000`00000000 fffff880`042c959f 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 05/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68A-D3-B3
MaxSpeed:     3100
CurrentSpeed: 3093
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101911-32666-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 19 06:44:49.111 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:53:09.064
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0327ac25
BiosVersion = N53Jq.208
BiosReleaseDate = 10/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = N53Jq
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-40232-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 01:58:08.286 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:19.127
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchFilterHo
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`01b364e0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = N53Jq.208
BiosReleaseDate = 10/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = N53Jq
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-41231-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 01:51:46.925 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:18.940
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AVGIDSAgent.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03262c25 fffff880`0ae7dae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = N53Jq.208
BiosReleaseDate = 10/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = N53Jq
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-26145-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 08:28:33.990 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:11:32.942
BugCheck D1, {ffffffffb77214fc, 2, 1, fffff8800162f8e4}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffffff`b77214fc 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0162f8e4
BiosVersion = N53Jq.208
BiosReleaseDate = 10/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = N53Jq
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092511-40887-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Sep 24 10:31:38.038 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:27.053
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`032c3be9
BiosVersion = N53Jq.208
BiosReleaseDate = 10/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = N53Jq
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\090411-33805-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Sep  4 05:28:55.263 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:16.247
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+384c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_tdx!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+384c
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`0002120f 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0327904f
BiosVersion = N53Jq.208
BiosReleaseDate = 10/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = N53Jq
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

I have **** news - whilst updating/removing the drivers you listed, my laptop crashed and failed to boot even with a boot disk or system repair due to some corrupt system files. Which forced me to reformat. So I'm currently in the process of transferring files and updating drivers again. I'm sorry that you've wasted your time. But if it crashes, which is highly possible. I would highly appreciate your help again and I'll follow the steps you both listed and let you know how it goes.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

There's no reason why it would crash from booting from a boot disk unless there's hardware problems, or the disk itself is dirty/scratched.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

I got this error whilst trying to boot 0xc0000098. And got slightly different one when trying to boot in safe mode. And my boot disk loaded up 90 odd % of the way then it crashed and gave me a slightly different error. I didn't note those two errors... I also tried doing a system repair 4 odd times which the first two said it succeeded and restarted the laptop and failed to boot. The next one failed and the last attempt couldn't detect any issues. So at that point I just gave up after a couple hours more research.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

That confirms my suspicions that you have a hardware problem. The c0000098 at least is a hardware-oriented error stating that the disk volume the file it was trying to access was sitting in happened to get spontaneously altered for some foreign reason, resulting in the file itself to become invalid. Again, also, the boot disk shouldn't fail unless it's dirty, or if it was unsuccessfully burnt (if you made it yourself).

The single bit error I noticed previously still has me concerned, but it looks like conditions have worsened since. Again, I can't ascertain what hardware is causing the issue, but I can narrow it down to CPU, Motherboard, Power Supply, and now potentially the hard drive. Obviously that doesn't narrow it down much, though I can tell you that the single bit error could only occur from CPU, Mobo or PSU, as those are prime suspects.

If you can, using another computer, you can burn a UBCD and be able to run tests with that and also recover files if need be. You may wanna go through Seatools, then Prime95 (called Mersenne Prime Test in UBCD) and Memtest again. To recover files, you can use the Parted Magic environment located in the Others section of UBCD.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

There wouldn't be any chance that those errors preventing boot were caused by a virus and corrupted the system files?
And once I got everything updated again. I'll run seatools memtest etc again. And I'll post my results. If I receive another BSOD I'll run through what jcgriff requested

Thankyou
Kris


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

*·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? x64 *·* What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7 Home Premium *·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?Pre installed *·* Age of system (hardware) Laptop Purchased Jan/Feb 2011 *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? Yes, Last night, 10/24/2011 *· *CPU Intel Core i7 740QM @ 1.73GHz *· *Video Card Nvidia GeForce GT 425 1GB *· *MotherBoard - *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage Asus AC/DC Adapter model 'ADP-90CD DB' Input 100-240V 1.5A 50-60Hz Output 19V
Battery - Asus Li-Ion Battery Pack - A32-N61 - +10.8V, 48Wh, 4400mAh,


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Four new crashes since format last night,
3 of them were whilst transferring over 5GB worth of files from my WesternDigital 1TB HD [P/N WDBAAF0010HBK-01 S/N WCAV58124445]. The other one was whilst writing this post [Web Browser Mozilla Firefox 7.0.1]

Please peruse the attached [MiniDumps, Perfmon Analysis, Jcgriff2's BSOD File Collection & SysInternal Analysis]

Speccy:
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/vnISEZp0RuiuhPasrCT8yJt


Also PRIOR to format i ran memtest86+ with all sticks of RAM loaded, and as previously mentioned after 19 odd passes no errors were found.

Regards,
Kris


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Unless it's a virus that infected the BIOS or hard drive firmware, there's no other way these crashes could occur, especially when you're using a boot disk. The fact you're crashing still even after format gives credence to that fact.

I'm not sure what's necessary to trigger the crashing or corruption, but it's evident we aren't looking at bad memory here. We can move on from there. Try going for Seatools next. You may even want to run it using that UBCD I mentioned previously, as Windows locks the system drive and Seatools usually won't be able to do as much as it'd like testing it when it is in that condition. In UBCD, that will not be the case.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Ok Iv started to run various tests through UBCD,

I have ran Seatools for DOS 2.23 & Video memory stress CE for 17 passes.
Both had no issues.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

So you ran Seatools on all your hard drives?

This is looking to be one of those extremely rare cases that we've come across in the past here in TSF where actual diagnostic testing shows up absolutely no problems but it ends up being a hardware issue anyways. All the instances where this has been the case that I have seen personally it's always been a motherboard problem, which refuses to show itself until the system is stressed in normal high load conditions and not from a systematic approach that's caused by diagnostic tests.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

So what options does that leave me with.....
(I'm currently rerunning memtest86+ overnight just so I'm testing something...)


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Well, the fact of the matter is, this is a hardware issue. If you've done updated your BIOS, and all firmware for your devices, there's really nothing left here other than to simply replace the laptop. Laptops - especially OEM laptops - are not very kind to any form of maintenance, and usually when the hardware in it goes - unless it's a drive or RAM - then the whole thing has to be chucked and replaced. Repair costs for parts typically end up being as expensive if not moreso to replace the laptop itself, and replacing something like the motherboard is not recommended unless you're a hardcore PC tech. Hopefully you have warranty for the item, in which case you can backup your stuff and then ship it over for a replacement. 

The only piece of hardware I never considered here is the adapter. A bad power adapter has the potential to make things nasty for the rest of the PC. It's also probably your cheapest approach to fixing this aside from a free warranty-covered replacement.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

ok thank you.
I am in the process of claiming warranty on the laptop.
But I'v continually been running tests and I decided that I would run a HD test on my WD 1TB HD and their seems to be some potential issues with it... Using Seatools I had finished rechecking my laptop HD which passed and I also ran it for my external HD and both the long and short generic tests & the long & short Self Driver Test Failed at some point. The long DST failed half hour in. The generic failed a couple mins in when it attempted to write to disk (from memory). 

My Point here is that from what I can remember, three of the four post-format BSOD's occured whilst using the EX HD. Could I be onto something or am I just writing optimistically...?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Can you verify stability by simply disconnecting the external drive and seeing if things run fair?

Even so, this still does not account for the single bit error I recognized in the beginning, nor does it seem responsible for why your boot disk would crash. Though, if you're running the external hard drive entirely from the USB - as in no power adapter for the drive itself - then this may be a case of the external HD stressing your power supply to cause it to fail ever so slightly. These post-format crashes may even be caused by a separate incident from the previous ones, but with the data we have right now that can't be ascertained.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

The notebook still crashed without the Ex HD plugged in. 

Iv ran seatools a few times over the past few days and let it run thru the night. And a few of the times iv came back in the morning to find that a BSOD had occurred. BUT it was stuck on the blue screen with the bottom message saying 'initializing disk for crash dump...' and nothing happening. So no mini dump gets created... (I currently have left the latest BSOD screen up for the past 13 hours hoping that it might actually write a.dmp file)
I can't upload the jpg from my phone. So I'll do it when I get home next. 

That said, I AM planning to take it in to the asus centre in Melbourne Australia hopefully during the week (I'm in the process of recovering my receipt from my accountant). 

Kris


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

As per previous post, 2x .jpg's of BSOD screen's that failed to initialize disk for crash dump & ultimately failed to create a minidump.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the 2 BSODs - 

*0xa* = driver referenced invalid or bad memory

*0xc4* = Driver Verifier, yet no 3rd party driver name appears on the screen

See if there are new dumps in *\windows\minidump*

If so, re-run the jcgriff2 app - BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Sorry for not replying in awhile, I had sent my laptop into the Asus service center where they had looked at it for some time.


What they ended up doing,

HDD TEST - PASS
MEMORY TEST - PASS
WINDOWS REIMAGED
BIOS UPDATED
WINDOWS DRIVER & SECURITY UPDATES COMPLETED

which they then left it idol for ~24hours where their was no crash that occurred so they decided that their actions had fixed the problem.

Since then I have had the laptop running for 24 hours in total give or take (at various time - 2 hours here and 8 hours there etc.). I have since encountered three BSOD's.

Using bluescreenview just to have a quick look, it suspects that the causes were
1x - KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED - athrx.sys+31023
2x - SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION - ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40

All three happened whilst on charge & plugged into the tv via hdmi.
One ntoskrnl happened whilst putting the laptop to sleep.
The other two happened whilst watching .mkv files

Since recieving the laptop back from Asus, I have installed (prior to the BSOD's), avast anti virus (free), mozilla firefox, utorrent, a windows media player codec pack.

Ill run jcgriff2 app later on, but for now here is the 3 minidumps.

With regards,
Kristian G


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*



burgz300 said:


> ...Using bluescreenview just to have a quick look, it suspects that the causes were
> 1x - KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED - athrx.sys+31023
> 2x - SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION - ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40


Hi Kristian - 

ntoskrnl.exe = The Windows NT Kernel; it a default - not a cause

athrx.sys = Atheros wifi driver; yours appears updated to me -

```
[FONT=lucida console]athrx.sys       Tue Jun 21 04:03:39 2011 (4E00505B)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=athrx.sys 

I didn't see *athr.sys* named in the latest dumps, but did notice references to *netio.sys* and *tcpip.sys* - both are Microsoft Windows OS Networking related drivers.

The dumps show loaded drivers for a 2010 version of Trend Micro Internet Security and I suspect it as an underlying cause.

It needs to be removed - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. 

See if the BSODs persist.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112611-21465-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Nov 26 06:15:31.086 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 9:35:12.039[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4652b )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_tcpip!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+4652b[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = N53Jq.211[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2011[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = N53Jq[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     1730[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 1729[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112511-26832-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Nov 25 02:48:52.441 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:12:48.393[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000003B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`030c1c25 fffff880`07818ae0 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = N53Jq.211[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2011[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = N53Jq[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     1730[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 1729[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112511-34913-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Nov 25 01:35:24.698 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 3 days 19:52:01.398[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000000A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030c5c25[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = N53Jq.211[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2011[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = N53Jq[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     1730[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 1729[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

I removed trend micro, it crashed twice more whilst transferring ~10GB about halfway through each time. I have returned It back to Asus service centre again and am waiting to hear back. 

My apologies for not posting the latest mini dumps. I was just that angry it crashed again that I got in my car and went straight back to asus

I'll let you know how it goes. 

Kristian.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

I think they're merely dodging the issue. As reported before, this is a hardware problem, through and through, but they're doing whatever they can to skirt the issue and perhaps soak up your money and time. Make sure to be aggressive in enforcing a replacement under the condition the laptop is still under warranty.

As for the latest crashdumps you've provided, I detected an oddity in one of them that appears to be rather hardware related. Unfortunately without a kernel dump I don't have enough information to dive into it and get to the bottom of the cause. 


*Analysts:*

Interesting scenario in crashdump _112511-26832-01.dmp_. The following is shown:


```
2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800030c1c25, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88007818ae0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf
fffff800`030c1c25 48897908        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi

CONTEXT:  fffff88007818ae0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88007818ae0)
rax=fffffa8007c872d1 rbx=fffffa8007c7a088 rcx=d0fffffa8007c872
rdx=fffffa8007c872d0 rsi=fffffa80079c1088 rdi=fffff88007819518
rip=fffff800030c1c25 rsp=fffff880078194c8 rbp=fffffa80079c20d8
 r8=000000000000002c  r9=fffffa8007c872d1 r10=fffffa8007b653a0
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffffa80079c20d8 r13=fffff88007819738
r14=fffffa80079c1d38 r15=fffffa8007cc6980
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+0xbf:
fffff800`030c1c25 48897908        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi ds:002b:d0fffffa`8007c87a=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff800030c1c25

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`078194c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+0xbf


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf
fffff800`030c1c25 48897908        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88007818ae0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+bf

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```

As typical of any approach, first thing to do is to check the bugcheck, then the offending instruction, all of which is present in the _!analyze -v_ output:


```
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: [B]00000000c0000005[/B], Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800030c1c25, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88007818ae0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0x[B]c0000005[/B] - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.


nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+0xbf:
fffff800`030c1c25 48897908        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi ds:002b:[b]d0fffffa`8007c87a[/b]=????????????????
```
Now to figure out where it got the bad memory address. It was reading from both rdi and rcx registers. Let's check both (again, in the _!analyze -v_ output):


```
CONTEXT:  fffff88007818ae0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88007818ae0)
rax=fffffa8007c872d1 rbx=fffffa8007c7a088 rcx=[B]d0fffffa8007c872[/B]
rdx=fffffa8007c872d0 rsi=fffffa80079c1088 rdi=fffff88007819518
rip=fffff800030c1c25 rsp=fffff880078194c8 rbp=fffffa80079c20d8
 r8=000000000000002c  r9=fffffa8007c872d1 r10=fffffa8007b653a0
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffffa80079c20d8 r13=fffff88007819738
r14=fffffa80079c1d38 r15=fffffa8007cc6980
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b
```
So it's the rcx register that has the erroneous memory address. However, look at it. There's something peculiar about it. If you are perceptive, you'll notice that it's actually a legitimate address that had a "d0" value pushed at the front of it (or end, however you look at it). So it looks like whatever tried to save an address in the rcx register was off by 1 byte. Let's see where the value in rcx originated from by doing a disassembly, starting from the faulting instruction and walking back to whenever rcx got filled with a value. You can use the Disassembly window in Windbg and have the offset set to the faulting instruction's address. A snippet of the result:


```
...
fffff800`030c1c09 7527            jne     nt!RtlEnumerateEntryHashTable+0xcc (fffff800`030c1c32)
fffff800`030c1c0b 488b5c2408      mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsp+8]
fffff800`030c1c10 44894720        mov     dword ptr [rdi+20h],r8d
fffff800`030c1c14 48895718        mov     qword ptr [rdi+18h],rdx
fffff800`030c1c18 498b09          mov     rcx,qword ptr [r9] [I]< contents of what r9 points too moved into rcx register[/I]
fffff800`030c1c1b 4c894f08        mov     qword ptr [rdi+8],r9
fffff800`030c1c1f 498bc1          mov     rax,r9
fffff800`030c1c22 48890f          mov     qword ptr [rdi],rcx
fffff800`030c1c25 48897908        mov     qword ptr [rcx+8],rdi [I]< faulting instruction[/I]
```
Most instances having to trace back origins of register contents can be a royal pain, but fortunately for us this one happened soon before the fault, and its interpretation is rather simple: it's using the r9 register as a memory address to point too, and the memory at that address has the contents it needs to shove into the rcx register. So all we need to do is look at whatever that memory address has in it:


```
2: kd> dq @r9
fffffa80`07c872d1  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c872e1  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c872f1  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c87301  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c87311  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c87321  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c87331  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
fffffa80`07c87341  ????????`???????? ????????`????????
```
Interesting, there's nothing here at all. Let's verify if this is valid and available memory:


```
2: kd> !pte @r9
                                           VA fffffa8007c872d1
PXE at FFFFF6FB7DBEDFA8    PPE at FFFFF6FB7DBF5000    PDE at FFFFF6FB7EA001F0    PTE at FFFFF6FD4003E438
Unable to get PXE FFFFF6FB7DBEDFA8
```
This is where our journey ends. Evidently, the minidump (and typically all minidumps) don't save this information. We cannot verify if this really was illegitimate memory it was pointing too, because the minidump does not record this information (and most likely the contents of the memory don't exist either in the memory dump, hence all the question marks). We cannot progress from here. Was worth a try though.


----------



## burgz300 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Well I have news,

after the second time of sending my laptop to the asus repair center, and waiting another week. I have now received it back with the DC Board & Mainboard. Now im excited that something has been replaced this time, and very hopeful that this has fixed the issue. I plan on using the laptop frequently over the next few days and will let you both know if this has fixed the issue.

On a side note, I would like to thank you both for how helpful you have been over the past weeks/months (it feels like forever), you have been more helpful (to say the least) than both centrecom (the place of purchase) & Asus Service Cntr. And it makes me extremely happy to know that their are people out their that are willing to take time out of their day to help complete strangers!

I am extremely grateful. Thank You
Kristian G


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Random BSOD + Freezes - NETIO.sys cause?*

Hi Kristian - 

Thank you for posting back. I hope the hardware replacements fix the BSODs. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

